# Re: Canadian Military History Calendar



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *GUYBERUBE@AOL.COM* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 09:27:00 EST*
Mike
I understand you‘re selling a 2000 Canadian Military History Calendar. What 
is it like and how much is it? I would be interested in obtaining one. Thank 
you.
-- Guy Berube
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 17:54:43 -0500*
At 09:27 AM 2/23/00 EST, you wrote:
>Mike
>
>I understand you‘re selling a 2000 Canadian Military History Calendar. What 
>is it like and how much is it? I would be interested in obtaining one. Thank 
>you.
>-- Guy Berube
Guy,
The 2000 Canadian Military History Calendar CMHC features over 2000
daily event items and over 340 quotes and anecdotes some day‘ daily events
leave no space for an anecdote. A desktop page-per-day calendar, the 2000
CMHC is in 8.5 x 5.5 inch format. The calendar includes full representation
of Canadian Battle Honours from World War I, World War II and Korea and
Canadian Victoria Cross Winners. 
Calendars are available by mail only from: 
The Regimental Rogue 
Michael O‘Leary 
452 8th Avenue East, Owen Sound, 
ON, Canada N4K 6S8 

In Canada, the price of the Calendar is $12.50 plus $6.00 postage and
handling. 
Make cheques payable to "M. O‘Leary." Reduced postage rates for larger
orders 2 and up and rates for orders to locations outside Canada can be
requested by surface mail or through the internet to: moleary@bmts.com  
You can see more details on the calendars on my website at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/ 
The specific Calendar page is at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/2000CMHC.htm 
Mike
Michael O‘Leary
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Naomi B." <naomi_b86@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 23:16:37 GMT*
yeah it sounds neat, email back with price
  Naomi
>From: "Michael O‘Leary" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Canadian Military History Calendar
>Date: Wed, 23 Feb 2000 17:54:43 -0500
>
>At 09:27 AM 2/23/00 EST, you wrote:
> >Mike
> >
> >I understand you‘re selling a 2000 Canadian Military History Calendar. 
>What
> >is it like and how much is it? I would be interested in obtaining one. 
>Thank
> >you.
> >-- Guy Berube
>
>
>Guy,
>The 2000 Canadian Military History Calendar CMHC features over 2000
>daily event items and over 340 quotes and anecdotes some day‘ daily events
>leave no space for an anecdote. A desktop page-per-day calendar, the 2000
>CMHC is in 8.5 x 5.5 inch format. The calendar includes full representation
>of Canadian Battle Honours from World War I, World War II and Korea and
>Canadian Victoria Cross Winners.
>
>Calendars are available by mail only from:
>
>The Regimental Rogue
>
>Michael O‘Leary
>452 8th Avenue East, Owen Sound,
>ON, Canada N4K 6S8
>
>
>In Canada, the price of the Calendar is $12.50 plus $6.00 postage and
>handling.
>
>Make cheques payable to "M. O‘Leary." Reduced postage rates for larger
>orders 2 and up and rates for orders to locations outside Canada can be
>requested by surface mail or through the internet to: moleary@bmts.com
>
>You can see more details on the calendars on my website at:
>
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/
>
>The specific Calendar page is at:
>
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/2000CMHC.htm
>
>
>Mike
>
>
>
>
>
>Michael O‘Leary
>
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm
>
>Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
>Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

